# Looking for sub work in middlesex county NJ



## Mabserv (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a Dodge 3500 with a straight plow and a skid steer with an 8ft snow box. Commercial only!
I am fully insured, very dependable and have over 25 years experience.
Minimum of 8 hours per storm. We are willing to work as many hours as available.

Thank you


----------



## GreenerConcepts (Dec 20, 2010)

What about the Cranbury area?


----------



## Mabserv (Jul 15, 2011)

GreenerConcepts;1316183 said:


> What about the Cranbury area?


Yes, Cranbury area will be fine.


----------



## GreenerConcepts (Dec 20, 2010)

What size skid steer do you have? How old is your truck and machine?


----------



## Mabserv (Jul 15, 2011)

2011 260 JCB with 8' Kage system plow and box. Just got it.
2004 3500 single wheel Dodge Diesel with a 7 1/2' western plow. Truck is mint condition
All equipment is owned and operated by me.
I am one of the 2 drivers so I am always on site.
If interested call me on my cell. 973-703-2719


----------



## GreenerConcepts (Dec 20, 2010)

How many horsepower is that skidsteer? We usually use 10' and 12' pushers on our skidsteers.


----------



## The Natural Landscape (Sep 27, 2011)

hi my name is Brian of The Natural Landscape; I believe my company just delivered your Kage. We would like to retain your services in NYC. We can pay travel time and guarantee a 14 hour minimum for the truck. and pay $140/hr for the skid steer. Please call Justin @ 774-244-0106


----------

